# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Newest additions : Tribolonotus gracilis (Red Eyed Crocodile Skinks)

## ragnew

So I received these guys this tuesday, and I've gotta say that they are becoming one of my favorite pets that I currently have. Very secretive little lizards, but when you get to see them it's quite the treat!

First up is my female, Treeba :





And this little guys is Teak. He wasn't wanting to cooperate when I was taking pics, so all I've got are these two. I'll get more of him later on :





And here's a pic of both of them. Teak is on the left, Treeba the right.



Hope you enjoy the pics.

----------


## Ebony

Treeba & Teak are very cute, Thanks for sharing. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Tropicok

I like tribs a lot and would like to have 1 or 2.  There are two at the zoo that have become quite friendly and bask openly after a year of being on display.  One behind the scenes is quite secretive and barks at me when I remove his hide and try to feed him by hand.  
Alice

----------


## John Clare

Very interesting looking lizards.  Best of luck with them.

----------


## ragnew

Thanks for the kind words folks! These skinks are definitely one of the coolest lizards I've kept in a long while. The only bum deal thus far is that they both ended up being males. So I'm preparing to send "treeba" back off to the dealer and he's going to be shipping me off a guaranteed female this time.

Thanks again for the kind words!

----------


## goreptiles

Are these guys handleable?

----------


## ragnew

> Are these guys handleable?


I've heard that they mellow out quite a bit from some people. While others recommend letting them chill for the most part. I'll probably go with the later option as I'm not really wanting them to stress too much. I'll handle mine maybe twice a week or so.

----------

